# DIY MIRO 4 Reflector



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

This reflector is awesome. So much so I planned on buying several from AHSupply. Then I just got the idea in me to DIY my own, so I'm doing it and it should save a lot of money. The Miro 4 reflector comes from AHSupply and is highly effective. Read about it here.

So far it is very cheap and simple. $5 for a 3' x 16" galvanized steel sheet from Home Depot which is thin enough for scissors. I'm guessing 2 96w reflectors can come from this. All I need to do now is polish it and bend it into shape. 

How do you, and is it even possible to polish galvanized steel? I've got some rotary power tools, just don't know the materials to get. If that will be to expensive I'll use reflective emergency blankets. Otherwise w/o any polishing, I would say this is more reflective then white paint.

Anyone see problems with what I'm doing? Suggestions appreciated too. I didn't do much planning before taking the project on. :iamwithst 

Rex - check your e-mail.


----------



## oldfarmhouse (May 18, 2004)

I do not think you will ever get the galvanized steel to polish up enough. Maybe stainless but that is not cost effective. You might be able to apply Mylar (backside of a party banner or helium balloon from a party store) I am not sure how that would hold up over time?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

To do it right you would need to have the specular aluminum that AH Supply uses. Any other material is going to be like putting a Mercedes Benz symbol on a VW and calling it a Mercedes.

You are going to need to have precise angles, bends, and finish. I highly doubt you can polish galvanized steel enough to make it a reflector. The coating on galvanized steel is zinc. Zinc is not known for it's reflective properties. You would have to polish/remove the zinc and get to the bare steel. Which is then going to rust in a heartbeat over an aquarium.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

I was afraid of that answer. I did many google searches on polishing steel and it was all for stainless only. Mylar is in my options too. Which is better: mylar or the reflective heat blankets?

Anyway, what makes these reflectors so great is their highly effecient shape to prevent restrike. This in itself is a great improvement even if I don't polish it. But even better, I've been testing it against a chepo white reflector and it does a better job.

Once I figure out polishing or mylar this should be an excellent reflector.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Rex Grigg said:


> To do it right you would need to have the specular aluminum that AH Supply uses. Any other material is going to be like putting a Mercedes Benz symbol on a VW and calling it a Mercedes.
> 
> You are going to need to have precise angles, bends, and finish. I highly doubt you can polish galvanized steel enough to make it a reflector. The coating on galvanized steel is zinc. Zinc is not known for it's reflective properties. You would have to polish/remove the zinc and get to the bare steel. Which is then going to rust in a heartbeat over an aquarium.


Yep, I agree. I'm not expecting the best or else I would order the real deal from them. It's all in the effort to save money so there are trade offs. But even if I'm hairs off in accurate bending it should still be a good reflector. Buying 4 96w reflectors will cost me ~$90 w/ shipping but to make some my own would be less then $15.

More or less I'm not looking for a replacement to the MIRO 4. I'm using it's efficient shape. Absolutely beats painting the inside of a hood with white paint.

I tried many google and local searches for aluminum sheets, with no luck. Where can I find it?

So another no go to polishing. I'll start looking for mylar or heat blankets. Appreciate more suggestions as always.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

How about using a 99cents car windshield cover?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

You are going to want mylar film. You want the surface to be as smooth as possible. My wife is dragging me out the door right now. I once had a source on metal sheets. I will find it when I get home.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Another thought... using mirrors. Biggest problem is the weight which makes it impractical for larger tanks (which I figure you are talking about with 4 x 96W). Another problem is that you need a shaped surface to glue them onto (of course). 
I bought a pack of mirror tiles in HD, and once I got a hang of it I could cut them into stripes to use as reflectors. Did that for my 10 gallon and the light increase due to reflection is awesome.
I am not that overwhelmed by the shape of the Miro reflectors. Just compared to the reflectors I use on my T5 bulbs, which seem to be perfect, while the Miro shape gets the job done. I guess it's not fair, since it is easier to reflect the single T5 bulb than the U-shaped CF's.

Good luck in finding specular alu or something to that extend. I often think that there would be quite a market for T8 or even T12 reflectors, or less expensive T5 reflectors. I guess the material itself is quite pricey.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

After some more searching and reading, mylar does appear to be better then reflective heat blankets or whildshield covers. The latter two might heat the tank too much and I don't think mylar would (couldn't find any site discussing heat + mylar). I went looking today but couldn't find large enough rolls, or non-wrinkled pieces. This is probably overpriced but my best bet - http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/000827.html

Wasserpest, I actually did try looking for mirrors at HD but they didn't have any without wood trim. And yes it would be too heavy in my case.

Is mylar, mylar or are there different grades of reflectivity?


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

Couldn't you use straight up mylar and skip the metal sheets?


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Mylar is flimsy, it will need some support.

I sold my only AH Supply kit so am lost on the geometry. Can anyone fill in the holes? A, B, C are lengths and D and E are angles.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

The price doesn't seem too bad, but the shipping kills


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Dude,

You need to expand your horizons. If you want reflective mylar sheets then stop for a minute and think who uses more reflective mylar than most anyone else! Why that would be people growing their own Cannabis for medicinal purposes. And how do they grow most of it? Why hydroponically of course! So all you need to do is check out your local Dope Growers Supply House and get your mylar. Or check out the local craft store. I have seen smaller mylar sheets there. Most of the Dope places sell mylar in quantities large enough to cover a room with.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Heh, alright, dope growers I will have to go find. But I did try the right places - several craft stores, a few nurseries, and a hydroponics that currently wasn't selling in less then 100' (the cost will defeat the purpose). Not the BORG. I'm not that challenged! 

Anyway, last night I located a local 'dope growers supply house' that sells mylar for the right size/price. Thanks for your help.

Anyone please, for the reflector dimensions?


----------



## zapus (May 26, 2004)

You can also get spectral aluminum at Aquatic Technologies (http://www.aquatictech.com/lighting.html, bottom of page).


----------



## dobie832 (Aug 4, 2007)

Does anyone know where to get 4 foot lengths of the reflectors that ahsupply sells? ah doesnt sell them.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

PC bulbs longer than 3ft are rare, that's why you don't see them at AH Supply. You could of course buy two 2ft pieces and use them combined. Maybe someone has a better suggestion...


----------



## dobie832 (Aug 4, 2007)

I want to use them for some T8 bulbs. 
I'm sure ahsupply doesnt make them so it should be possible to get 4 footers.


----------



## NeverEndingNinja (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote from AquaticTech.com "We can fabricate reflectors to your exact dimensions".

Maybe they could hook you up with a 4 footer. I'm wondering if it would be cheaper for me, also.

edit; 
A = 1.5"
B = 1"
C = 0.75"
Thats means its 5.75" wide if it were flat

As far as angles go, I can't help you. I don't have a protractor handy  

And nevermind, it wouldn't be cheaper. Its $7/sq.ft. and that means it would be $161 for a 5.75" x 48" piece...unless I'm doing my math WAY wrong.


----------



## dobie832 (Aug 4, 2007)

I couldnt find it on their website.

5.75"/12 = .4792' x 4' = 1.917sqft x $7 = $13.42

Thanks. I'll look tomorrow when I have more time......the sand man is here:fish:

I dont think those measurements are correct. I'll check the fixture I have them in and get back.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

Also be ware of heating Zinc/Galvanized metal. It gives off a toxic vapor called Zinc Chloride. I'm pretty sure it's more of a problem when welding, but still something to think about if using electric polishers.

Why not use mirror window tinting? Wally World has rolls for ~$5.

I dunno how well it's hold up to the heat and humidity, but might be worth a try.


----------



## kornphlake (Dec 4, 2007)

We get mirror polished 8 gage stainless sheet metal in 120"x48" sheets for about $420, of course we've got equipement to handle this kind of material. You wouldn't be able to do much with it in your garage except for scratch it up. It's not our industry and we'll never make them but for a 48" reflector made from this material, cost would be around $29. Double that and you've got an idea of the MSRP. AH supply doesn't use 8 gage material and they don't use stainless steel, although I'm not sure how the cost of polished aluminum compares to polished stainless, they are making a pretty good margin on their reflectors I'm sure. As great as their reflectors may be I think you're on the right track trying to DIY, you'll save a ton of money.


----------



## charpark (Jan 29, 2008)

I would still consider Mylar to be the easiest and cheapest solution if you can find some. I found a large 4x3 foot sheet at a paper supply store for $6. You should check paper/stationary stores and art supply stores in addition to the ones you have already visited. 

Then just find a sheet of thin cardboard and score to your appropriate angles. Attach the Mylar with glue, or you may find a store that sells Mylar with one adhesive side, as I did. One caveat is that Mylar tends to become brittle over time and will crack into smaller pieces. I haven't experienced this yet, but for $6 for good reflectors I don't mind. Good luck!


----------



## dobie832 (Aug 4, 2007)

charpark said:


> I would still consider Mylar to be the easiest and cheapest solution if you can find some. I found a large 4x3 foot sheet at a paper supply store for $6. You should check paper/stationary stores and art supply stores in addition to the ones you have already visited.
> 
> Then just find a sheet of thin cardboard and score to your appropriate angles. Attach the Mylar with glue, or you may find a store that sells Mylar with one adhesive side, as I did. One caveat is that Mylar tends to become brittle over time and will crack into smaller pieces. I haven't experienced this yet, but for $6 for good reflectors I don't mind. Good luck!


What was the store name? Is it a chain store?


----------



## charpark (Jan 29, 2008)

The store is called Sam Flax and I believe it is a chain. However, there is a chance this chain only exists in my locale (NYC). Since your location of "over there" is not very clear, I would suggest looking at specialty paper/stationary and art supply stores. Obviously calling around and asking would be in your best interest before visiting.


----------



## Big Bone (Jan 29, 2008)

Has anyone thought of using an emergency blanket they are made of mylar as well as being cheap as dirt and large enough to handle 100 gal aquarium. Just use the same method Charpark just suggested and you have a great reflector for a few bucks.

BB


----------



## intermediate_noob (Jan 23, 2007)

This place also sells Mirro reflectors and Mirro sheets for DIY.

http://www.naturallighting.com/web/shop.php?crn=809


----------



## dobie832 (Aug 4, 2007)

intermediate_noob said:


> This place also sells Mirro reflectors and Mirro sheets for DIY.
> 
> http://www.naturallighting.com/web/shop.php?crn=809


 
Super!

Exactly what I am looking for.

Thanx


----------



## intermediate_noob (Jan 23, 2007)

If you end up buying from them, let us know how the experience is. There are a couple of things on there I would not mind getting but just wondered how their service was. Thanks!!


----------



## dobie832 (Aug 4, 2007)

I will and I did see they have very good prices on Fulham Workhose ballasts.
They also respond to email questions quickly.
I am getting the 4' reflector and some ballasts.

Thanks again. You have no idea how many websites I looked at when I googled reflectors, etc.


----------



## intermediate_noob (Jan 23, 2007)

Glad I could help!

They have some interesting "T5 to T12" adapters where you can use the standard end caps but replace the bulbs with T5s. Wonder how those work?

Anyway, best of luck with your project!


----------



## dobie832 (Aug 4, 2007)

I ordered the reflector and ballasts today.
They have the best prices fro Fulham Workhose ballasts I've ever seen.
The reflector os 48" x 9.5" miro4 and was only $25.

Way to go Natural lighting .com


----------



## Aquamanx (Sep 28, 2006)

OK, I made my own reflector out of the roof edge material. It's made out of aluminum. (Sorry I don't know the correct name.) I think it came out very nice. I got it for FREE from a friend that had it laying around, then I polished it up with a buffer & added a little bend. Here's a couple of pics of it. (Don't mind the wood sides I used to hold up the light...) I changed the angles on it to make it work a bit better. But, these pics give you a good idea of what I did... Hope it helps!


----------



## dobie832 (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey its got the three key elements to success:
cheap
simple
effective

Nice job.


----------



## Steelgeek (Feb 18, 2008)

AndrewH said:


> Also be ware of heating Zinc/Galvanized metal. It gives off a toxic vapor called Zinc Chloride. I'm pretty sure it's more of a problem when welding, but still something to thing about if using electric polishers.



Hey I know I'm new here, and that the galvanized idea is already out BUT I wanted to warn people 

DO NOT EVER -EVER- polish, grind, heat excessively, weld, or forge galvanized anything. 

Don't know if you noticed my nick there, but I am a steel geek, I blacksmith and do a lot of metalworking, and I've been doing it for years. 

In 2005, I lost a friend to heavy metal poisoning when he forged (blacksmithed) some galvanized parts. http://www.anvilfire.com/iForge/tutor/safety3/index.htm

That was a very painful example for all of us blacksmiths and we all promised him we would do our best to keep this from happening again.

So anytime I see hobbyists working with galvanized, I feel I have to let them know just how damn serious it is. Even polishing can and will suspend zinc particles in the air, and you do not want that in your lungs. 

If you ever have any questions or concerns about metals and/or safety with them feel free to contact me at [email protected]


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

Steelgeek said:


> Hey I know I'm new here, and that the galvanized idea is already out BUT I wanted to warn people


Who cares if you're new? All that matters is what you have to offer. I want to thank you for taking the time to chip in with your expertise, and by the way, welcome to the forum.


----------



## jrafael (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.goodmart.com/products/Fluorescent_Retrofit_Kit.htm

This site have a lot of retrofit reflectors.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

If you buy in quantity... also the sizes might not be what you expect. Had a discussion about that here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/18312-reflectors-t8-bulbs.html


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

I have made perfect reflectors using spectral aluminum and 1/8" mirrored acrylic. If you could get 1/16" mirrored acrylic that would work also.

I have made reflectors that match exacly to AH supply and I have made reflectors Like ice cap uses on their T5 retro kits.

I dont know if any of you know what a contractors break is? It is used to make facia out of regular aluminum coil stock. When I bent my reflectors I hemmed each outer edge this way they are not sharp and they are more substantial and not so flimsy. you just need a 1/2" hemm to see a big difference how flimsy they are.

If I had enough material I would of made a bulk amount. Im not sure what the cost fifured out to be but It was beetween than 5$ to 10 for each reflector.

If you know where you can use a contractors break I bet you could make 100 reflectors an hour depending on your experience.


----------



## tzen (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is what I have used in the past for reflectors: Corrosion-Resistant Aluminum (Alloy 5052) #8 Mirror Finish, .032" Thick

They sell it at http://www.mcmaster.com/ 

Mylar can eventually flake from high humidity, although it will last at least a year. If you want to go really cheap, it is your best bet. Use spray adhesive to attach it to your reflector shape.

As for hydroponic head shops, the local one here has the most outrageous prices anywhere.

But honestly, when all is said and done, the reflectors at AH Supply are the best for the value out there. They are coated for added corrosion resistance as well. And no bending required.


----------

